#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Estudo de Baterias Automotivas x Estacionarias

## maxibelo

*Estudo Comparativo de Baterias:* 
*
Estacionárias X Automotivas*



*1 INTRODUÇÃO*Este estudo tem por objetivo apresentar as características principais das baterias do tipo estacionárias e automotivas à luz de sua utilização em subestações elétricas. Basicamente estas baterias teriam utilização em sistemas auxiliares considerados vitais em uma subestação, tais como: alimentação e controle de disjuntores, relés de proteção, chaves seccionadoras, iluminação de emergência e etc.

Por terem objetivos finais distintos, estas baterias apresentam características técnico-econômicas bastante distintas. A utilização de cada uma destas baterias em subestações elétricas devem considerar todos os aspectos que as caracterizam, conforme apresentado a seguir:

*2 CONSIDERAÇÕES GERAIS**2.1 Baterias Automotivas:*2.1.1 Aplicação típica:


As baterias automotivas são projetadas para utilização em sistemas de ignição de veículos automotores. Esta condição lhe impõe descargas elevadas de corrente em períodos de tempo da ordem de 10 a 20 segundos

2.1.2 Características construtivas:


Projetadas para não descarregarem mais que 5% de sua capacidade total. Uma descarga completa pode danificar rapidamente este tipo de bateria;Construídas com grande quantidade de placas de pequena espessura (± 1mm) de forma a se conseguir uma grande superfície de contato. O projeto com placas finas e a ação da sobrecarga causam corrosão e aumento das placas positivas o que, associado a eventuais quedas de temperatura causam a “morte súbita” da bateria.Tensão usual: 12V/elemento;Recarga durante o uso do automóvel (algumas horas diárias);

2.1.3 Vida Útil:


±2,5 anos.


2.1.4 Aplicação como estacionária:


A bateria é submetida a carga de flutuação 24 horas/dia, condição que lhe imporia uma sobrecarga de 2 a 4 vezes maior que no uso em automóveis.

*2.2 Baterias Estacionárias:*2.2.1 Aplicação típica:
· Sistemas auxiliares de subestações, sistemas de energia alternativa, sistemas de emergência e etc.

2.2.2 Características construtivas:

Conhecidas como baterias de ciclo profundo, podem perder até 80% de sua carga total sem se danificarem;Possuem placas internas espessas (6 a 9,2mm). Essa maior espessura inibe os efeitos negativos das descargas profundas sem que haja fadiga do material ativo;Alta capacidade A x h;Tensão usual: 1,2V/elemento;Construídas com matérias mais nobres de forma a proporciona-las maior vida útil e confiabilidade;Suas placas positivas possuem forma tubular, onde o material ativo fica alojado dentro de uma bolsa de aço entrelaçado, permitindo maior distribuição do fluxo de elétrons, além de impedir o desagregamento do material ativo.

2.2.3 Vida Útil: ± 20anos.

*3 ANÁLISE DE CUSTO*Tensão do sistema de 125Vcc. Para o regime de descarga proposto, devido às características construtivas o conjunto em bateria chumbo-ácida deve ter uma capacidade de 63 Ah, e a bateria estacionária de níquel-cádmio uma capacidade de 40Ah. Para análise do custo vide tabela onde o período avaliado corresponde a 20 anos:


*Estacionária*
*Automotiva*

*Tensão/elemento (V)*
1,2
12

*Nº de elementos*
98
11

*Custo/elemento*
R$ 258,16
R$ 246,39

*Nº de trocas em 20 anos*
0
8

*Custo total (20 anos)*
R$ 25300,00 (1)
R$ 21682,32 (2)



(1) Incluso o fornecimento das estantes e das ligações elétricas entre os elementos.
(2) Não incluso o fornecimento das estantes e das ligações elétricas entre os elementos.

Fonte: nbirep


Esta ai minha humilde contribuição.. 
Desde já agradeço a todos do fórum..
Feliz Natal e um prospero ano novo ...!!!!

----------


## andrelch

Gostei, bem explicado. Como tenho baterias de 60ah a R$80,00 (preço de fábrica), não me preocupo em trocar de 6 em 6 meses.
Acaba sendo mais garantido que a estacionária.

----------


## rubem

Pergunta boba:
Onde se usa 125VDC?

Que diz operar nessa tensão só vejo as fontes basicas de 10-15W, coisa boa no nosso mercado exige 141VDC pra cima.

E é bom lembrar que existem as estacionárias 12V, não duram tanto quando as celulas avulsas (Celula de 2V) mas custam beeeeeeeem mais barato, são o meio termo mais usado ultimamente.

Alias, em materia de estacionárias, em país rico a regra é celula avulsa, em países pobres como o brasil a regra é bateria 12V (Regra pro comercio).

----------


## Djaldair

Sempre quis usar baterias estacionárias mas por conta do preço ainda elevado optei por baterias automotivas, ha seis meses estou com bateria automotiva em nobreack sustentando uma torre com uma 750g e uma 433 com 3 cartões 1 xr5 e 2 xr2 até agora nem mexeu no nível da solução, já ficou por mais de 12 horas sem energia da rede e segurou tudo. Enquanto o valor das estacionárias não for compensador, continuarei a utilizar automotivas mesmo.

----------


## WordNet

muito ja usei bateria automotiva
mais com o tempo elas caem a voltagem e ficam em 10v ai ja era nao dura nem 15 minutos no nobreak
hoje uso 3 estacionárias de 105 da moura clean que já aguentaram 13 horas apenas nelas
essas são duráveis

----------


## maxibelo

Quais carregadores usam ??
Isso ajudar a muitos que querem utilizar baterias..

----------


## 1929

> Sempre quis usar baterias estacionárias mas por conta do preço ainda elevado optei por baterias automotivas, ha seis meses estou com bateria automotiva em nobreack sustentando uma torre com uma 750g e uma 433 com 3 cartões 1 xr5 e 2 xr2 até agora nem mexeu no nível da solução, já ficou por mais de 12 horas sem energia da rede e segurou tudo. Enquanto o valor das estacionárias não for compensador, continuarei a utilizar automotivas mesmo.


podem ser novas, mas se tiver um ou dois apagões de 12hs, estas baterias serão exigidas. E depois de um ciclo profundo, elas nunca mais serão as mesmas.
Tivemos um apagão de 18hs e duas baterias não reagiram mais depois que retornou a energia. Eram automotivas. Uma delas com 6 meses.

----------


## nn71ca

Parabéns pelo estudo amigo maxibelo!!!

A vida não tá fácil para as baterias automotivas!!! kkk

O preço delas as tornam interessantes, mas como o amigo citou no estudo, a principio elas são projetadas unicamente para dar partida no veículo (alto consumo pelo período de aproximadamente 10 segundos).
e olha que os carros atuais completos e cheio de acessórios já tem exigido muito das coitadas. A partir do momento que o motor está ligado, todos os consumidores elétricos são alimentados pelo Alternador....

Ai me lembrei daqueles "fanfarrões" que colocam um trio elétrico com amplificador de 5000 Watts em um carro popular de R$22 mil equipado com alternador de 65 Ah e bateria original de 45Ah no carro . Ai já viu o resultado.... A cada batida do Subwoofer é uma piscada nas lampadas do carro.

----------


## rubem

Pois é, é tanta 'fanfarronice' (A meu ver 'babaquice' mesmo) com som de carro que surgiu no mercado as baterias de celulas circulares só pra esse sim, permitem descarga grande pros woofers mas não tem autodescarga tão grande como as automotivas comuns nem oxidam tão facil, e por um diodo são facilmente desacopladas da bateria do carro. É uma pena que elas (Especiais pra som) são mais caras que as estacionarias 12V comuns, seriam uma boa pro nosso uso (Aceitam bem as cargas rapidas, em caso de emergencia pode ser muito útil (Blackout prolongado, calamidade geral, etc).

----------


## Claudineibj

Gente para quem usa um pc para mkauth 3 modens 1 rb 1100 e outra 750gl, 4 cartoes r52, 2 rb 433ah, 2 nano m5 e mais 1 lampada topo 110v 40watts o que pode ser feito para segurar pelo menos 12 horas sem energia

----------


## vanci27

Gente olha só, bateria estacionária que vocês falam por acaso seria essa aqui?

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ack-alarme-_JM

Se for, da pra comprar digamos umas 10 e fazer logo uns 700ah rs.

----------


## rubem

Mas... 10x7 dá 70, e não 700Ah.

E sim, isso é uma bateria estacionária, essas de 7Ah são usadas em alarmes e nobreaks, tem delas mais em conta, esse é o preço normal de distribuidor:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...trica-ajax-_JM

Mas 10 delas, R$ 370, sai mais caro que uma estacionária de 70Ah:
http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...5|840&cdg=4651
Só compensa se você consegue comprar por preço baixo, e como forma de compra parcelada (Eu faço isso porque mes-sim-mes-não compro uma, uso nos nobreaks dos pc's, no alarme, ou no nobreak DC, mas se não fosse por isso eu preferiria uma estacionária grande, de uns 40Ah)

O que configura uma bateria como estacionária, tracionária, automotiva, é a construção interna (Tipo de placas, grossura das placas), o fato de usar agua ou gel não quer dizer muito sobre o uso, mas a praxe é usar gel em bateria estacionárias (Eu prefiro com agua, pra completar ela anualmente e extender a vida útil, agua só é um problema pra leigo que não sabe usar ou pra quem não quer gastar tempo com isso). As de gel 12V 7A podem ter agua adicionada também, se a corrente consumida é pequena (Digamos 5% da capacidade) você pode extender a vida de uma de gel em 50% completando com solução de bateria (Não agua desmineralizada).

Se você não conhece baterias compre logo uma estacionaria grande, ficar remanejando bateria pequena em serie e em paralelo não é mais barato nem mais facil, a motivação pra isso é outra.

----------


## vanci27

Peço desculpas pelo meu erro de matemática, mas sem querer meu dedo apertou outro 0 rsrsrsrs, bom se o que o estudo informou ai for verdade sobre essas baterias que você mandou, talvez eu compre ou essa de 40ah ou de 50ah, talvez não precise de tanto mas é bom não arriscar. O amigo comentou que ela pode pode durar até 20 anos, se ela durar pelo menos uns 3 a 5 anos já ta bom.

----------

